# Arganese Connecticut Robusto Cigar Review - Meets low expectations



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I didnt expect anything great from an inexpensive cigar, and it rose to my liking. Solid enough burn not to throw away, and a tolerable enough tas...

Read the full review here: Arganese Connecticut Robusto Cigar Review - Meets low expectations


----------

